# Black Eyed Peas



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2012)

1 pound bag dried Black Eyed Peas 
1/2 of a small onion diced up
1 can Rotel
4 or 5 oz of smoked meat (I used Hog Jowl)
1/2 tablespoon salt
pinch of black pepper

Dice up meat add to a hot pan, add onion. When meat is browned and onion soft add your peas, can of Rotel, salt and pepper. Cook until tender. 




Black Eyed Peas by powerplantop, on Flickr

Black Eyed Peas Recipe - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Dec 30, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> 1 pound bag dried Black Eyed Peas
> 1/2 of a small onion diced up
> 1 can Rotel
> 4 or 5 oz of smoked meat (I used Hog Jowl)
> ...


 
It looks great.
Where does all that broth come from? It's got to be more that the can of Rotel... Do you soak the beans and use that liquid?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll be using some applewood smoked bacon...


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2012)

pacanis said:


> It looks great.
> Where does all that broth come from? It's got to be more that the can of Rotel... Do you soak the beans and use that liquid?



I left out cover with water.

I did soak them but only for about two hours.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be using some applewood smoked bacon...



That should work good.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 30, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> I left out cover with water.
> 
> I did soak them but only for about two hours.


 
Thanks. Another meal on my shortlist.


----------



## chopper (Dec 30, 2012)

*Happy New Year*

Black eyed peas are a must on New Year's Day!  Thanks for the recipe, and 

Happy New Year!!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2012)

chopper said:


> Black eyed peas are a must on New Year's Day!  Thanks for the recipe, and
> 
> Happy New Year!!



Your Welcome. 

I have a big bowl set aside for New Years day!


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2012)

I never heard of black eyed peas until I moved to Texas.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2012)

My Texan mom, transplanted to Ca. always insisted on BEP for New Year's Day and I've followed the practice since she's been gone.  If you can find frozen BEP's they are much better I think, and I always cook greens with them along with a ham hock and chicken stock. I like mustard greens the best. Good eats to be sure.
PP, I really like the idea of a can of Rotel....I'll add that. Yumm...


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 31, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> My Texan mom, transplanted to Ca. always insisted on BEP for New Year's Day and I've followed the practice since she's been gone.  If you can find frozen BEP's they are much better I think, and I always cook greens with them along with a ham hock and chicken stock. I like mustard greens the best. Good eats to be sure.
> PP, I really like the idea of a can of Rotel....I'll add that. Yumm...



Normally I cook the frozen ones, they are quicker. Fresh is best but cant always get them. 

My Grandma always had BEP and cabbage for new years. I like collard greens but like you prefer mustard greens.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 31, 2012)

This looks yummy! I had to look up Rotel though. We have canned Mexican tomatoes that are similar here. I'll use that


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 31, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> This looks yummy! I had to look up Rotel though. We have canned Mexican tomatoes that are similar here. I'll use that



Sounds like the same thing.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 31, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Sounds like the same thing.


 
Think it might be. it's just chopped tomato, green chillies, onion and e few spices.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 31, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Think it might be. it's just chopped tomato, green chillies, onion and e few spices.



That is basically the same.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 31, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> That is basically the same.


 
Thank you for the recipe  I'll try it soon !


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2012)

Snip, you (and others) may find this interesting why southern Americans think this dish is lucky for New Years Day. 

Southern New Year's Traditions - Why we eat Black-eyed Peas on New Year's Day


----------



## Zagut (Dec 31, 2012)

chopper said:


> Black eyed peas are a must on New Year's Day! Thanks for the recipe, and
> 
> Happy New Year!!


 

We were taught that we had to leave 1 pea on our plates so we'd have good luck for the rest of the year.

HNY


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 31, 2012)

Zagut said:


> We were taught that we had to leave 1 pea on our plates so we'd have good luck for the rest of the year.
> 
> HNY



My grandmother used to cook them with a penny inside. Who ever got the penny was suposed to have good luck.


----------

